# Авиация > Однополчане >  899 ИАП им.Дзержинского.Док.фильм 50-летию полка

## vengerizrumbuli64-81



----------


## BratPoRazumu

и где ссыла на фильм??? 899-го, перебазированного с Румбулы на Лиелварде, перевооруженного на МиГ-27 (и ставшего АПИБ-ом), расформированного, если мне не изменяет мой склероз (и указ ебна) в 1993-м????
Возмущен решительно :)

----------


## AndyK

> и где ссыла на фильм??? 899-го, перебазированного с Румбулы на Лиелварде, перевооруженного на МиГ-27 (и ставшего АПИБ-ом), *расформированного,* если мне не изменяет мой склероз (и указ ебна) в *1993-м*????
> Возмущен решительно :)


Изменяет склероз :-) На момент своего расформирования - 19 ноября 2009 года - полк именовался 899 гвардейский штурмовой авиационный Оршанский дважды Краснознаменный ордена Суворова III степени полк имени Ф. Э. Дзержинского

----------


## vengerizrumbuli64-81

Ссылку на фильм не могу дать!Знаю только что такой фильм был снят и был показан.Можно только догадываться,кто фильм заныкал!!

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Ссылку на фильм не могу дать!Знаю только что такой фильм был снят и был показан.Можно только догадываться,кто фильм заныкал!!


земессардзе или айсзардзе? или злые марсиане???
"Ссылку на фильм не могу дать!Знаю только что такой фильм был снят и был показан" - это даже не смешно

----------


## vengerizrumbuli64-81

Айсарги уже давно перекрасились в земесаргов!А фильм действительно где-то лежит в архивах,это точно!Фильм снят в в 1967 году,скоро полвека будет!

----------

